# Harder to lose weight with each pregnancy?



## wamommy

I had baby #4 about 4 months ago, and I'm still 10-15 pounds away from where I REALLY want to be. I've been exercising and eating well... basically I'm doing everything "right," but the weight won't budge! DH says I'm just getting older and my metabolism is slowing (a crock of poo, because research says it only slows by 2% every DECADE) but I'm wondering if it just gets harder each time? With numbers one and 2 I was back in my jeans in a couple of months!

Argh!


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Several women told me that the hardest weight to lose comes after the third baby. I braced myself and thus far it's proving to be true.

I'm a little over 4 months post-partum and am at 126lbs (I had gained 60lbs+). I can't shake these last 10-15lbs either! And that's being generous --- I'm used to being around 108-110lbs.

It took me forever to break 130lbs, lol. I had to eliminate just about every processed food from my diet (primarily eating raw, organic fruits and veggies) --- cut out unnatural sugars --- and up the exercise a ton just to get to 126! Ah! I'm breastfeeding too, so I do try to intake enough healthy calories (coconut and olive oil fat and salmon fat sources etc) but ugh!

I'm hoping the stubborn belly will dissipate after I wean --- and if not, I'm going on a juice fast lol. 

With my boys, I was back in my junior size 3's within two months -- and I'd gained 50lbs+ with them.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Are you sure you're not eating more than you think you are? Calories can add up so quickly, even when you're thinking you're eating well! :flower:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

After 4 months I'd say you are doing pretty good only being 15 pounds away from your goal!

I've only had 2 babies but the weight came off easier than the first for me, but I had to wait at least 8 months to get back to pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## Perplexed

I don't know if it's true or not (I hope not!! I still didn't reach where I wanted to be after dd!) but maybe if you kept a food diary and then see what you can change within a week or two weeks or so on? It might help you shed some light on what you can eliminate or what you can eat more of? And also try to track your fluid intake in the diary as well, as keeping hydration levels high also help!


----------



## wamommy

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Are you sure you're not eating more than you think you are? Calories can add up so quickly, even when you're thinking you're eating well! :flower:

I suppose that's what is so frustrating! I've been using the SparkPeople site and I track EVERYTHING I put in my mouth. Every lick, taste or crumb... At the end of the day I get a report that tells me if I fell within my calorie, fat, protein and carb goals. It's an awesome site! That's how I know I'm managing food pretty well.

I'm also doing cardio and resistance training. I've gotten a ton stronger, but my stubborn belly won't budge! I look a couple of months pregnant still. :( 

The hydration suggestion is a good one! That is an area where I could improve. I drink a lot of coffee (4-5 cups a day) which I know is pretty bad if you don't balance it with extra water.

I keep telling DH that my body is "broken" now, lol. :dohh:


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Oh awesome --- had no idea about that resource! Just got redirected to BabyFit and joined that. 

Here's to hope, lol.

(I said I wasn't gonna worry about losing weight for at least 6 months but it's getting colder here and I can't just throw a dress on and be happy anymore hah [and I can't spare monies to buy new clothes]).


----------



## x__amour

I try and tell myself "at least 9 months up, 9 months down" but it's hard, lol. I'm still about 15lbs from pre-pregnancy weight as well.


----------



## Sherley

I lost weight more quickly and easily with my second. In fact I'm a pound of two lighter than pre pregnancy now, still need to tone up the tum though. I think it's running around with two kids that burns calories for me. You sound like you deserve to be back to yr pre preg weight! I have read that the most weight loss from bf comes 3-6 months after the birth, so there could be a big drop to come.


----------



## Wilsey

I've only had two pregnancies but didn't seem any harder the second time for me. Although, maybe that's because I only gained 37lbs the second time vs 50lbs the first time!!! :blush:

Took about 5 months I think.

I weigh less now that I did when I got married, so feeling like that's a win.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

The weight has pretty much fallen off me 2nd time round. My diet of biscuits seems to be working well:haha:
I do need to tone up but I'm back to pre pregnancy weight already. Saying that I was hardly skinny before so I'd like to loose a stone before I go back to work.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

wamommy said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're not eating more than you think you are? Calories can add up so quickly, even when you're thinking you're eating well! :flower:
> 
> I suppose that's what is so frustrating! I've been using the SparkPeople site and I track EVERYTHING I put in my mouth. Every lick, taste or crumb... At the end of the day I get a report that tells me if I fell within my calorie, fat, protein and carb goals. It's an awesome site! That's how I know I'm managing food pretty well.
> 
> I'm also doing cardio and resistance training. I've gotten a ton stronger, but my stubborn belly won't budge! I look a couple of months pregnant still. :(
> 
> The hydration suggestion is a good one! That is an area where I could improve. I drink a lot of coffee (4-5 cups a day) which I know is pretty bad if you don't balance it with extra water.
> 
> I keep telling DH that my body is "broken" now, lol. :dohh:Click to expand...

Do you have a food scale and weigh all solids and measure all liquids? I finally bought one and I was amazed at how off I was in guessing how much each portion was (I use MyFitnessPal to track). :haha: You can get one pretty cheap at Walmart if you don't have one. It's just such a pain though, but I'm at the point where I'm struggling to lose these last 10 pounds too. :dohh:

Good luck! The closer you get to your ideal body weight the harder your body clings to what you have, so you aren't broken. :flower:


----------



## CaT1285

Wow... I'd say you all are losing weight like champs. I've only had one baby, and it took a whole lot longer than 4 months to shed the pregnancy weight. I think you all are doing great!


----------



## lkkha

I think it's a combination of getting older and having more babies lol, after my first baby I was back to my pre pregnancy size when he was 10 days old (round about 8st 5lbs) but I only put on 1.5 stone and was only 18. My 2nd & 3rd babies I was back to normal weight about 3 months after they were each born. I didn't diet with any of them, just ate as I always did and and the weight came off. My 4th and 5th I exercised and watched what I ate and was back to my normal weight about 4 months after they were each born.
I then had a 4 yr gap between babies 5 & 6 and I had put on a bit of weight (nearly a stone) in those years, so after he was born I was a lot bigger than I had been after the first 5. It took me until he was 8.5 months to get back to 8st 7 so I lost the extra weight too, I followed slimming world and exercised. After baby 7 it was 9.5 months to get back down and then after baby 8 I gave myself 6 weeks after she was born then cut out all the junk that I had been living off and ate sensibly and exercised (but not much) and was back to 8st 8 by the time she was 4 months, I can't seem to get any lower atm, but reasonably happy with how well I've done :)


----------



## Sherley

8 babies <faints> that will keep you fit!


----------



## Wilsey

Sherley said:


> 8 babies <faints> that will keep you fit!

^^ this! You're amazing! I can barely keep up with two kids ;)


----------

